# Getting excited/nervous



## AckTivity (Mar 28, 2012)

So yesterday was my last visit to the breeder before I bring my baby home. She will be coming home next weekend, a few days earlier than I thought.

Now I'm starting to get really excited and a tiny bit nervous. I want to do right by her and not screw things up too badly. I've been reading anything and everything I can get my hands on to make sure she is a happy and healthy puppy. I tend to be overly researched and prepared (some may say obsessive?) but I can't help reading and re-reading everything to be sure.

Did anyone else feel that way right before getting their puppy?


----------



## Blue_Persuasion (Jan 4, 2012)

Not at all. Don't overthink or overstress it -- just enjoy your new baby.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

LOL, YES I was exactly like you! ha ha ha... researched and read till I was blue in the face!  I was determined not to "mess her up!" LOL just be gentle, patient, firm when you need to be (like when teaching the 'drop it' command!) and enjoy the heck out of your baby!! they grow up SO fast!!
I do have to say, because I was SO prepared, everything went really well because I pretty much knew what to do for most situations AND I had a PLAN for potty training, sleeping, eating, pretty much everything. There will always be situations you CAN'T plan for, but those that you can aniticipate and have a plan for sure help!!
I DO however remember FREAKING out, crying the night before we met her... we had driven 10 hours (1 way) to meet a breeder we had never met, to meet pups that may or may not be a good match and I was SO scared I was doing the wrong thing, that a puppy would mess with our whole lives, that we should just go HOME. I cried and cried that night.... then the next day we met Tillie ... and yes, she HAS messed with our lives, there are very few things that are the same now that she is a part of our family. We HAVE to consider her in everything we do, we can't leave for days, we can't leave and go to the lake ALL day... BUT she is worth all of the sacrifices and I can not imagine our family without her. Soon you will feel the same way...  enjoy these last few puppy free days and look forward to the wild ride of having a puppy ... before you know it your baby will be almost 2, fully integrated into your family and you will be passing on these same words to another hav mom in waiting...


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Ohhh yesss.... I am a bit obsessive too. I am very nervous too. I will pick up my 2nd Hav in two days. Everything is ready but... OMG I am scared. hahaha Good luck!!!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

shimpli said:


> Ohhh yesss.... I am a bit obsessive too. I am very nervous too. I will pick up my 2nd Hav in two days. Everything is ready but... OMG I am scared. hahaha Good luck!!!


LOL Tere I have NO idea how you are keeping all this news all INSIDE and not sharing more INFORMATION (pics would be nice too!)  I am the worst at keeping 'secrets' ... THE worst. If I SNEEZE I tell everyone about it. bwhahahahaaound: 
can NOT wait to see/hear the full story on Ache's little sibling!!!!! :ear:


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

TilliesMom said:


> LOL Tere I have NO idea how you are keeping all this news all INSIDE and not sharing more INFORMATION (pics would be nice too!)  I am the worst at keeping 'secrets' ... THE worst. If I SNEEZE I tell everyone about it. bwhahahahaaound:
> can NOT wait to see/hear the full story on Ache's little sibling!!!!! :ear:


hahaha 2 days !!!


----------



## AckTivity (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks guys! It's good to know others have felt the same way but it all worked out. I'm sure it will all work out, and we will be so happy with our new addition.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

_You'll be fine! And we will all be here for you!_


----------



## BennyBoy (Apr 25, 2012)

AckTivity said:


> Did anyone else feel that way right before getting their puppy?


No, but that is because my mom surprised me with him!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

AckTivity said:


> ...Did anyone else feel that way right before getting their puppy?


Oh yeah!

My sister was the first one to get a havanese, she got hers from the local pet shop. Obviously with no contract so she doesn't have to neuter him. Our first thought was to find someone with a female so we could breed them. Since I was the one interested in a Puppy, I did the research for the "Female"
After 1 day of reading online, I realized that THAT would be a huge mistake! ound:

I then proceeded to research every breeder I could find. I contacted a few in the New England Area, but was not satisfied with those.

I waited less time for my first Hav "Bumi" since the breeder had a female about to have pups and I was # 3 in her list. Lucky me, that the dog had 3 puppies!

For Toby, I waited longer. I had my heart set on a Starborn pup for a while. When I contacted Tom, he had no pups available, but was planning a breeding and would have pups by the end of the year (2011), this was back in the summer 2011. I waited for 6 long months without even knowing if I would get one. Imagine my nerves when Tom posted here that Only 2 pups were born and he would keep one!  It was sometime in December that I talked to Pam and found out that we would get the one Pup that was going to a new home! We were so happy that we braved the roads the day after Christmas to go get out Toby!

I had dogs growing up, but you know how it is, is always the "Mom's" responsibility to do the bulk of the care for the family dog, so my mom always took care of those. I just did the playing. 
Now, that *I* am the "Mom" I was affraid at first how it would go. First with Bumi and then with Toby, having a second dog is not as easy as it would seem.
But, things always work out and the important thing is that you have and continue to prepare yourself for the care of your Pup, you love her and are willing to do your best to care for her!


----------



## AckTivity (Mar 28, 2012)

Yeah, I grew up with dogs, but my mom didn't believe in training beyond potty training and "manners". I didn't really enjoy the bigger dogs. I have some sensory issues so I can feel overwhelmed by the larger dogs.

Then, just a few years ago, I decided to rescue an adult dog since I was working full time. She was a sweet chihuahua who stole my heart. Unfortunately she passed away last summer. I thought I was done with dogs in general (other than my fiancee's dog of course) but I kept getting sucked into puppies with CMT's Pick A Puppy. That's also where I saw my first Havanese.

I did all kinds of research and found that they were the dog for me. Now is the perfect time for getting a puppy, I am currently without a job and have all sorts of time.

I can't wait! Just four more days now. I already have her enclosure all set up, now just waiting on Friday. :whoo:


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

AckTivity said:


> ...Then, just a few years ago, I decided to rescue an adult dog since I was working full time. She was a sweet chihuahua who stole my heart. Unfortunately she passed away last summer. I thought I was done with dogs in general (other than my fiancee's dog of course) but I kept getting sucked into puppies with CMT's Pick A Puppy. That's also where I saw my first Havanese...


When my dog Zuly died - at 13 after coming from Cuba with me when she was 7, developing diabetes and living with it for 3 years, blind and getting insulin 2 x a day, I swore never to get another dog again. It was way too painful when she died. It took me 6 years to get another and in a way, Bumi constantly reminds me of her. Is the expression in his eyes when he looks at me, almost adoring.

Make sure to post tons of pics of your puppy, she looks beautiful. I love her coloring, stunning!


----------



## Skp29 (Jan 18, 2014)

Lol im just like you. I will be picking up my little man in 6 days and for the past 3 weeks i have been obsessing. Researching every single thing i could find on Havanese , potty training, tricks, health, etc etc. i hope i make a good mom also. Im so excited i could hardly stand it. Ive also been obsessing about my havs health, and whether he will be long haired or shavanese. Ive just made myself sick thinking about it. Lol anyways cant wait for the weekend to arrive so i could stop obsessing and start enjoying my baby.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Skp29 said:


> Lol im just like you. I will be picking up my little man in 6 days and for the past 3 weeks i have been obsessing. Researching every single thing i could find on Havanese , potty training, tricks, health, etc etc. i hope i make a good mom also. Im so excited i could hardly stand it. Ive also been obsessing about my havs health, and whether he will be long haired or shavanese. Ive just made myself sick thinking about it. Lol anyways cant wait for the weekend to arrive so i could stop obsessing and start enjoying my baby.


Have the parents ever produced a short haired puppy? Have they been DNA tested for the short hair gene? (many breeders test to make sure their breeding stock doesn't carry the gene) I THINK that both parents would have to carry the short hair gene for them to produce short haired puppies, considering that they are both long haired. It does happen in the breed, but it's not common. Unless this pairing has produced short haired puppies in the past, I wouldn't worry about it!


----------



## Dalston (Jan 22, 2014)

I felt the exact same! Especially since we also got him a few days earlier then we thought! I could hardly sleep the few night before. We had everything in place I read an amazing dog training book ( Positive Perspectives: Love Your Dog Train Your Dog by Pat B. Miller) Lot's of nurtitional advice and lot's on grooming as it's our first ever fluffy dog!
Be proud of yourself for being well prepared, it's a big thing and a really wonderful one!
You will do well!


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

I think the angst and trepidation is important; it means you appreciate the enormity of bringing this new little life into your orbit, and if you were NOT feeling anxiety and anticipation, fear and excitement, it would be because you had underestimated what you had decided to take on. So congratulations for feeling the way you do, AckTivity, and have a wonderful time settling into learning about your puppy and building your relationship, allaying the fears and learning of the joys.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

FYI - This thread was started 20 months ago so the original poster, AckTivity, no longer has a small puppy. 

Best of luck to Skp29, who is waiting for her puppy to arrive, and to Dalston, who recently brought a new puppy home!

-Jeanne-


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

MarinaGirl said:


> FYI - This thread was started 20 months ago so the original poster, AckTivity, no longer has a small puppy.
> 
> Best of luck to Skp29, who is waiting for her puppy to arrive, and to Dalston, who recently brought a new puppy home!
> 
> -Jeanne-


Duh! I'm always doing that! I try and check out the dates, and then get carried away with my own enthusiasm for a reply, and end up looking silly! Oh well, such is life! Thanks for pointing it out, Jeanne.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Lalla said:


> Duh! I'm always doing that! I try and check out the dates, and then get carried away with my own enthusiasm for a reply, and end up looking silly! Oh well, such is life! Thanks for pointing it out, Jeanne.


yeah Lalla , start a new thread. :boink:


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

davetgabby said:


> yeah Lalla , start a new thread. :boink:


I've got Lalla's back on this one; Skp29 should have started a new thread (and included a link to this old thread) instead of reviving a 2 yr old thread but she couldn't have known that since she's new, so we have to cut her some slack.  It's all good.


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

MarinaGirl said:


> I've got Lalla's back on this one; Skp29 should have started a new thread (and included a link to this old thread) instead of reviving a 2 yr old thread but she couldn't have known that since she's new, so we have to cut her some slack.  It's all good.


I suspect that Dave is about to post "she's old enough to know better", so I'll say it first!! But thank you, MarinaGirl, for taking some of the flak!!


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

Skp29 said:


> Lol im just like you. I will be picking up my little man in 6 days and for the past 3 weeks i have been obsessing. Researching every single thing i could find on Havanese , potty training, tricks, health, etc etc. i hope i make a good mom also. Im so excited i could hardly stand it. Ive also been obsessing about my havs health, and whether he will be long haired or shavanese. Ive just made myself sick thinking about it. Lol anyways cant wait for the weekend to arrive so i could stop obsessing and start enjoying my baby.


Hang on a sec, this one was posted on 1/20/2014&#8230;it wasn't ALL my fault!!!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yeah she knows I'm just teasing her.


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

davetgabby said:


> yeah she knows I'm just teasing her.


Teasing is good for one, I'm sure, Dave!! If it is me to whom you were referring? I'd consider it an honour to be teased by you, if so - I'd feel as if I'd been around on this forum long enough to have earned it from a contributor I greatly respect!! And I'm NOT teasing!


----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

AckTivity said:


> So yesterday was my last visit to the breeder before I bring my baby home. She will be coming home next weekend, a few days earlier than I thought.
> 
> Now I'm starting to get really excited and a tiny bit nervous. I want to do right by her and not screw things up too badly. I've been reading anything and everything I can get my hands on to make sure she is a happy and healthy puppy. I tend to be overly researched and prepared (some may say obsessive?) but I can't help reading and re-reading everything to be sure.
> 
> Did anyone else feel that way right before getting their puppy?


deleted reply - old thread


----------

